# A neighbor's passion and determination



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

A couple months ago an elderly neighbor told me that someday he wanted to go on a bike ride from Sacramento to Folsom Lake on the American River Parkway bicycle trail. It is a typical paved MUP for cyclists and pedestrians only.

The ride is about a 60 mile round trip. The closer you get to Folsom Lake, the hillier it gets, with a final steady climb to the lake itself.

A couple weeks ago he told me he was ready to take the ride. We started the ride last week on a beautiful, warm day. You couldn't ask for better weather.

About 12-15 miles later we stopped so he could take a break. He told me he had been sitting on the nose of the saddle almost the entire time (ouch!). I suggested that he move back on the saddle.

He had quite a bit of difficulty getting on and off his bike, a Trek 7300 hybrid with rear rack and panniers. I had to either position my bike so he could hold on to one of my bar ends, or let him use my body as a brace. I left the choice up to him.

He told me he has had two unsuccessful knee operations.

As the ride continued, I could see that he was struggling. He walked many short hills, and our speeds never got much over about 8 mph. I told him to let me know if he was getting tired and that there was no shame in turning around, especially since the roadies with their pacelines and 20-30 mph average speeds would soon appear. I also mentioned the steady climbs we would be faced with near Folsom Lake. He told me he used to ride out there 15-20 years ago and had no trouble at all.

A few miles later he told me we should turn around. He said his knee was starting to give out on him. I asked if he wanted to take the light rail back home since they allow bikes on the train. He said no. He wanted to ride his bike back home.

He told me to go on ahead and that he would be fine. I told him I wouldn't leave him like that. I stayed right by him.

We made slow but steady progress for quite a few miles, but then he stalled out on a short rise. He toppled over before I could get to him and break his fall.

I rushed to untangle him from his bike and pick up what fell out of his panniers. Luckily he wasn't hurt badly and we were able to continue on. We made it home without further incident.

Last week I was bummed out over some senseless drama that had occurred a couple days earlier. I opened my front door and an envelope flopped to the ground. Since it was my birthday, I figured one of my other neighbors had left me a card. Only two other neighbors even knew when my birthday was. I don't make a big deal about my birthday. I figure I'm too old to care about yet another birthday.

In the envelope was a thank-you card from the neighbor I went on a ride with. He said I was kind and considerate and that I was his guardian angel on that ride. Enclosed was a $25 gift card for a local drugstore that also sells regular household items and food.

When I went over to his place to thank him he showed me the new saddle he bought, which looked more comfortable than the one he had. He told me he was glad we turned around because that ride wore him out. He also said that he learned a lot from the experience. He still wants to ride again. :thumbsup:

I don't know his exact age, but during the ride he told me he was twice my age. I'm in my forties.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

great passion story 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

wow--- it is marvelous you rode with him and is outstanding he is excited to keep the endeavor up. I thought for sure you were about to tell us you received a notice saying he had passed away or something. I don't know that I could have kept the gift card but if it made him happy and I think it did...

cool story.


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Great story! I never get tired of these. Thanks for sharing and thanks for helping to enrich another person's life.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

fantastic story.

Sometimes when we're in the zone and hammering away on the bike trail (im in east sac and ride to folsom when the trails are too muddy) we forget about those just trying to conquer their own personal goals. Mega props to you!

It'd be cool to update this thread when your neighbor finally makes it to folsom and back. Because he will!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

That is great. Thank you for sharing, and I hope when I am your neighbour's age I have that kind of passion still !!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

It was good of you to help him the way you did. A blessing on your head.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Right on! That's a cool story. Reminds me of my grandfather. He was always doing stuff and did his best to keep right up with everyone no matter what they were up to. Right up until the end. He _"never let age get to him."_ (en francais) :thumbsup: THE best guy ever.

Thanks for that story.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Great post of passion! 
Always great to pay it forward, and I'm sure your neighbor appreciates, and will always remember the kindness shared.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, great post,so true how such a simple thing as riding our bikes can contribute so much positive effect on our lives!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Great men, both of you.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to write this up and share with us. It's a wonderful story of two people and extraordinary passion.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. 

A few hours ago I got a call from a friend who subscribes to some kind of incident page network or Twitter thingy that lets him know of major local emergency news. He told me there was a 2-alarm fire in a high-rise apartment building for the elderly and disabled. Another elderly friend of mine lives there, and my friend who called was concerned for his safety.

I tried to call the other friend but there was no answer, so I called the first friend back and told him I would go down there and try to find him and see if he was okay.

So here I am, bummed out yet again that someone I know and/or his neighbors had suffered misfortune, and who should come walking up to me as I'm leaving? Yup, my cycling neighbor, with a piece of cake for me.

This is the second time he has had perfect timing and made me feel better about life. :thumbsup:

As far as my other friend, he and all the other neighbors in his building are fine. There were no serious injuries. Unfortunately, the poor old man who lives on the ground floor probably lost everything in the fire. I knew him too. He was rather frail and in poor health. He is in my prayers.

News story is here.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> I thought for sure you were about to tell us you received a notice saying he had passed away or something.


Oh God! If that had happened it might have driven me to drink, and I'm a non-drinker! I still have dreams about the last good friend of mine who passed away in 1991. I always dream that he is still alive and we are hanging out again.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> I don't know that I could have kept the gift card but if it made him happy and I think it did...


That is a rather awkward situation. I tend to think someone would be offended if you tried to return a gift to them. Especially someone as stubborn as this gentleman. :thumbsup: After all, his perserverance kept him chugging away when his body was giving out, so I know he wouldn't want me to give that gift card back.


redmr2_man said:


> fantastic story.
> 
> Sometimes when we're in the zone and hammering away on the bike trail (im in east sac and ride to folsom when the trails are too muddy) we forget about those just trying to conquer their own personal goals. Mega props to you!
> 
> It'd be cool to update this thread when your neighbor finally makes it to folsom and back. Because he will!


Thank you for being one of the few who understand that! :thumbsup: If you see a tall skinny guy on a Trek hybrid and a woman on a Worksman Port-O-Trike 3-wheeler, that's us. I took my Trek 7000 hybrid on the first ride, but in the future I'm going to take the small trike because is is a good bike for slower speeds and can carry more if necessary. It's also more comfortable for long slow rides. I'm a firm believer that bikes are like tools. Each one has a purpose.


Bill in Houston said:


> Great men, both of you.


Thank you.  I'm actually a female cyclist though.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, what a fantastic story. Thanks so much for sharing. Please let him know some time when you see him that some guy out in Hawaii is cheering him on and thanking him for being such an inspiration to so many, including myself. 

Aloha!!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*Both Thumbs Up*

Good Job on the ride :thumbsup: and the story :thumbsup:, we get older gents in the bike shop all the time and they're an inspiration to me, I'm only 65, its 22 f, going to 37f, I'm going for a ride on the trail as soon as it gets light out, before the ground thaws into mud, I hope to get 2 laps (18 mile laps) in before the sun ruins my ride by making mud of our trail, I hope to be riding this trail for many years to come. 
Thanks for the inspiration, this rides for all those that wish they could...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Thank you.  I'm actually a female cyclist though.


Ugh! I know I know I know! When I came in this morning to see the replies, I saw that YOU are the OP. SORRY!!

A great woman, and a great man.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> Ugh! I know I know I know! When I came in this morning to see the replies, I saw that YOU are the OP. SORRY!!
> 
> A great woman, and a great man.


It's all good. No offense taken.  Mistakes happen. God knows I've made my share of embarassing ones.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I was in the LBS yesterday to buy a chainring to replace the worn-out middle ring on my rigid Rockhopper. Most bike parts are sold from the back of the shop where the mechanic's work area is. My neighbor was back there with his bike. He told me he was getting "some cleats for my shoes", so I assume he was getting a clipless system. It's good to see him still out and about on his bike after he wore himself out on our ride. :thumbsup:

I didn't have time to stick around and find out more, as this LBS didn't have the chainring in stock so I had to ride over to the next one, which did have it. Oh the joys of owning a used bike that the previous owner didn't maintain! :madman:


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

It needs a better ending with 'gators or ******** or something...


Great for him, most things are more about not quitting than being first.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Great story. I've on a few occasions ridden rail trails with older folks, thinking beforehand that it would be lame, but I've always had a great time, listening to stories and enjoying a slower pace than what I'm used to. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Freighttrain, I'm looking forward to Part Two, where you two ride again, and he does better, and is full of tired joy at the experience! Hell, I'd like to join you -- but I'm 2500 miles away. And I gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

bigpedaler said:


> Freighttrain, I'm looking forward to Part Two, where you two ride again, and he does better, and is full of tired joy at the experience! Hell, I'd like to join you -- but I'm 2500 miles away. And I gotta work tomorrow.


I think there will definitely be a Part Two. 

Today I found this on my door. It's a bracelet made from shifter cables and a chain side plate. I think these are made by CycleRecycle.it, a local company. It's not on their website, but I've seen it at the LBS where we both shop.


bike part bracelet by kittyz202, on Flickr

When I was riding around the neighborhood today I caught up to him a few blocks from home. I found out he did buy some Shimano SPD pedals with the platform on one side and clipless on the other, along with the required SPD shoes.

He also said he left the bike part bracelet on my door. 

He says he's going to use regular shoes and the flat side around town, and the clipless system on the bike trail. He wants to go for another ride on the American River Parkway so he can get used to clipless pedals without having to worry about traffic and red lights.

Of course they're forecasting crappy weather all next week, but on a day of guaranteed good weather we'll go on another ride.

I thought I was old-school because I've been shopping at the same LBS since 1987, but he said he's been shopping there since 1980. :thumbsup:


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Yesterday my neighbor and I rode to an LBS about two miles away so he could buy an Xceon Acouztic headlight/mp3 player. I have one that I put on my around-town bike sometimes for slow rides with other people. I showed my neighbor the light a couple days ago and he liked it and said he wanted one.

On this ride it seemed like he rode faster than before. I don't have computers on any of my bikes and I only use my Garmin Edge 500 on weekend climbing mtb or road rides, but we were definitely going faster than we did when we did our first ride that I described in my OP.


----------



## lisalean123 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool story. Happy to hear! NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome story, that first story the guy has real determination. I look forward to the day you 2 complete the journey!


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

everybody needs a riding partner


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha Freight, the story continues to get better and better. Thanks so much for posting, such great passion.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

freighttrainuphill said:


> When I was riding around the neighborhood today I caught up to him a few blocks from home. I found out he did buy some Shimano SPD pedals with the platform on one side and clipless on the other, along with the required SPD shoes.


If those are the Forte ones, make sure he gets them loosened up nicely. My kid bought some of those, and they are *crazy* tight out of the box. He turtled like 3 times in the first afternoon... which is fine when you're 13.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

wintersolstice said:


> If those are the Forte ones, make sure he gets them loosened up nicely. My kid bought some of those, and they are *crazy* tight out of the box. He turtled like 3 times in the first afternoon... which is fine when you're 13.


He has these. He told me the LBS spent quite a bit of time with him when he got them, so that's a good sign.

When we rode yesterday he used the platform side, since we were riding in town. He says he wants to try the clipless side on the bike trail where there's less stopping at stop signs and red lights.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool 

My kid got  these 
And they took quite a bit of adjustment


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have an awesome friend!! and you are a GREAT friend in return... Tell him to keep it up:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plyward (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome to hear he's still truckin!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

wintersolstice said:


> If those are the Forte ones, make sure he gets them loosened up nicely. My kid bought some of those, and they are *crazy* tight out of the box. He turtled like 3 times in the first afternoon... which is fine when you're 13.


I couldnt help but chuckle at the term "turtled" lol.

Awesome that your neighbor still has that spirit and wants to remain active. Even younger people will drift into poor health and mindset without something to do. My family seems to be really getting into the bike thing since I got mine. My dad even started shopping for another bike (the last one he bought was a Raleigh Grand Prix in college in the 80's).

Be sure to let us know when you guys make the full ride.

Also, im sure if hes been so far as to have knee surgery he already knows this. But theres an over the counter product called Myoflex. Its an aspirin cream that has no odor. I suffer from alot of knee pain from playing soccer and Myoflex along with the occasional dose of BioFreeze are about the only things that have kept me sane.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I will definitely keep you guys posted of his progress. 

On the way back from the LBS on Monday we were talking about bike lanes. He told me that the reason he had to have knee surgery was because he was hit by a car while riding in the bike lane many years ago.

SuperSlow35th, thanks for the tip.  I will definitely let him know about the Myoflex.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

I too was expecting a sad ending to the story. Good on you for helping him out & good on him for not giving up!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome post, +rep, very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Your neighbor is lucky to have a friend like you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Great story! It's nice to be reminded of wholesome experiences like these. Riding with inexperienced riders or those that haven't ridden in some time is something that I really enjoy because you get to see experience that "new to riding" feeling all over again. 

My little brother recently expressed an interest in mountain biking and I just built up my spare Jekyll frame for him to use on a local ride. Can't wait!


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

wyatt79m said:


> Awesome post, +rep, very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


Ditto. Thank you for sharing the experience with us. Please continue to do so.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Went riding around the neighborhood today thinking I probably wouldn't get to ride long, as the weather looked rather iffy. I rode by a restaurant that is popular with local cyclists. His bike was locked up outside, so I went in.

I had a burger and we talked for a bit. As we were leaving I said we could probably go for a ride if he wished, since it wasn't raining. He said he wanted to go on the bike trail, so we got on the American River Parkway at the C Street entrance in midtown. I suggested that we go east towards CSUS instead of west towards Discovery Park, since it is safer that way. Most of the bike jackings that have occurred on the ARBT happened between Del Paso Heights and Old Sacramento.

He seemed to handle his clipless system pretty well, considering he just bought it. 

There were a couple of stall-outs on inclines. Like on our very first ride, I let him use my body or bike as a brace. This time I had a better bike for the task-my "Sherman Tank" 3-wheeler. I brought that bike because it has full fenders. If I get caught in the rain I don't want mud and grime all over me. For our other rides I use my Worksman Port-O-Trike 3-wheeler, which does not have fenders but is a perfect bike for slow rides around town.

What causes him problems when dismounting is the right pannier, so when we got home I suggested that he take the right one off before riding, or fold it up so it's out of the way.

He mentioned making it to Folsom Lake in a couple months. I hope that happens! :thumbsup:

I hoped and prayed that the rain would hold off long enough for us to complete the ride, and it did. As soon as he went inside and I started riding around the neighborhood again, the rain began so I went home.


----------



## chickenwing71x (Mar 18, 2012)

That's an awesome story. It's amazing how many older (even elderly) riders I see out there on the roads. Such a great sport, relatively easy on the joints (as opposed to running).


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

chickenwing71x said:


> Such a great sport, relatively easy on the joints (as opposed to running).


+1,000! :thumbsup: He has said that there are days he can hardly walk, yet riding is painless. I have heard of that several times over the years from different people, which proves that the bicycle is the best wheelchair there is.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

great story! too bad I don't work at KTXL or 13 News anymore i would have called you and done a story on that. Good going man.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I tried to rep you, but have to spread it around.
Great story, and I do hope that Folsum ride works out
for the 2 of you. Glad to hear some happy, happy, joy, joy story's
in this day and age.:thumbsup:


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  I agree wholeheartedly about happy stories. I quit watching or reading the news because I was sick and tired of depressing bad news.

The other day my neighbor called me to ask me to help him put music on the mp3 player/headlight he bought. Later on in the conversation he told me he likes to do his solo rides in the morning. I told him I ride in the afternoon in the winter because it's warmer. He jokingly said "You're a p_ssy!" My kind of humor!  I like it when people aren't afraid to be themselves around me even though I'm a woman.


----------



## Sourpuss Magee (Jan 6, 2012)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

Good stuff, freighttrain. The world would be a better place with more people like you. And your neighbor.
Looking forward to hearing about the successful trip.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I hadn't received a call to go riding from my neighbor since the last time we rode 3 weeks ago, so I got a bit concerned. I saw his bike at his favorite restaurant again the other day, so again I went in.

He had been riding solo around the neighborhood on a daily basis, but he said he didn't call me because he "felt self-conscious" about riding with me due to my greater strength.

Again I reassured him that I would always ride at his pace every time we rode, just like I did the first two times we rode together. He told me he would try to get over his feelings of self-consciousness.

He did remove the panniers, so he has an easier time getting on and off his bike now.

Unfortunately, I have been told that he has the onset of dementia. Hopefully the healing effects of exercise will minimize the severity of the symptoms. Years ago I read an article in a cycling magazine that said people who don't exercise experience a steady decline in physical and mental health. By riding his bike every day, hopefully he is slowing down the aging clock somewhat.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I hadn't received a call to go riding from my neighbor since the last time we rode 3 weeks ago, so I got a bit concerned. I saw his bike at his favorite restaurant again the other day, so again I went in.
> 
> He had been riding solo around the neighborhood on a daily basis, but he said he didn't call me because he "felt self-conscious" about riding with me due to my greater strength.
> 
> ...


Wow, bummer. So sorry to hear. Thanks for the update. Hoping yes, that the exercise helps. Thanks for the reminder to be appreciative of so much.

Aloha


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm glad he still enjoys his bike as much as he did before he met me. Even if he chooses to never ride with me again, at least he still rides. :thumbsup:

During our conversation in the restaurant the other day, I told him about the cheap sports camera I bought at a local camera shop last week. It was a Vivitar DVR 480, and it was only $30, so I figured I'd get it just to play with. I had it mounted on the handlebars when I showed up at the restaurant.

Sure enough, my neighbor was very interested and we ended up at the camera shop so he could buy one. Hopefully he finds something interesting to get footage of.

I noticed he had some trouble finding places to lean the bike when stopped, so I suggested he get a kickstand. Turns out that the only reason he didn't already have one is because he thought it couldn't be installed on his bike. Needless to say, we went right to the LBS and he had them put one on.

Another reason I fully support this LBS is because they treat him very well too. I've never seen them charge him or any of my other friends for installing accessories they purchased there.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Human kindness, it's a wonderful thing.
Have enjoyed the updates, and a big:thumbsup: to you Freighttrainuphill.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the positive update!!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

All too often the elderly are left to navigate the end of their lives alone, whether abandoned by their too busy families, having no families, widow/er status or the like, alone to slowly decline and die. It is very comforting and inspiring that not only have you adopted and engaged this individual but you have taught him how to refuel his sense of adventure plus relearn how to enjoy "pimping his ride" to match his needs.

Kudos to you and him for enjoying cycling for all it has to offer: kinship, adventure and physical and mental stimulation.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.  

I told him about this thread and that he is an inspiration to many people. He said I was the inspiration, not him. I told him no, it is he who inspires people. He is very humble, so I try to do what I can to build up his confidence.

Hopefully there will be a break in the weather this week and he will want to ride again.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I told him about this thread and that he is an inspiration to many people. He said I was the inspiration, not him. I told him no, it is he who inspires people. He is very humble, so I try to do what I can to build up his confidence.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a break in the weather this week and he will want to ride again.


Ah, that's great. Reflections, you both helping each other out and in turn, inspiring others. As I said before, thanks for all the feel good times inside and out. Tell him I said hi from Hawaii and am continuing to wish him well.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

gmats said:


> Ah, that's great. Reflections, you both helping each other out and in turn, inspiring others. As I said before, thanks for all the feel good times inside and out. Tell him I said hi from Hawaii and am continuing to wish him well.


You're welcome.  I've told him about the positive reactions to his story, and I'll be sure to tell him you said hi.


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

Great story and thanks for sharing. What is this bike shop called? I live in the "greater" area and been looking for some a good lbs


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Dragos said:


> Great story and thanks for sharing. What is this bike shop called? I live in the "greater" area and been looking for some a good lbs


Thank you.  The shop is City Bicycle Works at 2419 K Street (corner of 25th and K). They also have a shop at 7885 Greenback Lane in Citrus Heights, but I've never been to that location.


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Thank you.  The shop is City Bicycle Works at 2419 K Street (corner of 25th and K). They also have a shop at 7885 Greenback Lane in Citrus Heights, but I've never been to that location.


Thanks! I actually live prty close to the Citrus Heights one so I'll check them out today. I'm in the market for a new roadie!


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Dragos said:


> Thanks! I actually live prty close to the Citrus Heights one so I'll check them out today. I'm in the market for a new roadie!


Good idea! I'm sure glad I have my road bike handy, since once again the trails will be muddy from the rain we're supposed to have through tomorrow. Looks like this weekend will have to be another road ride.

Next time the trails are dry enough I'm going to check out Connector in Auburn.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Good idea! I'm sure glad I have my road bike handy, since once again the trails will be muddy from the rain we're supposed to have through tomorrow. Looks like this weekend will have to be another road ride.
> 
> Next time the trails are dry enough I'm going to check out Connector in Auburn.


Not a road bike it is a "Off-Dirt bike"


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

gmats said:


> Not a road bike it is a "Off-Dirt bike"


+rep I like the new name haha


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

gmats said:


> Not a road bike it is a "Off-Dirt bike"





Dragos said:


> +rep I like the new name haha


Same here. :lol: +rep from me too.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I hadn't heard from my neighbor in several months until I came home last night and found a typewritten note on my door. It said "Because of my L knee giving out I can't do more than 'putter around to parks and the river". To top it off, it also mentioned that someone stole the Vivitar DVR480 camera and Xceon Acouztic mp3 player/LED bike headlight from his handlebars. He wants me to get another radio for him. No mention of the camera.

I don't use my Vivitar camera so I'm going to give it to him. I had mentioned to him when he first got those items that he should remove them from the bike when locking it up, but as mentioned earlier in this thread, he suffers from dementia. He also grew up in a time and place where people respected each other much more and didn't steal nearly as much as they do today.

Unfortunately, the knee problem will probably prevent him from being able to reach his goal of riding his bike to Folsom Lake.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Well, I hadn't heard from my neighbor in several months until I came home last night and found a typewritten note on my door. It said "Because of my L knee giving out I can't do more than 'putter around to parks and the river". To top it off, it also mentioned that someone stole the Vivitar DVR480 camera and Xceon Acouztic mp3 player/LED bike headlight from his handlebars. He wants me to get another radio for him. No mention of the camera.
> 
> I don't use my Vivitar camera so I'm going to give it to him. I had mentioned to him when he first got those items that he should remove them from the bike when locking it up, but as mentioned earlier in this thread, he suffers from dementia. He also grew up in a time and place where people respected each other much more and didn't steal nearly as much as they do today.
> 
> Unfortunately, the knee problem will probably prevent him from being able to reach his goal of riding his bike to Folsom Lake.


Thats too bad. I was looking forward to hearing about the trip. I was just noticing the other day that I haven't seen any updates from you. I hope you've been out riding.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

pcmark said:


> Thats too bad. I was looking forward to hearing about the trip. I was just noticing the other day that I haven't seen any updates from you. I hope you've been out riding.


I was looking forward to seeing him progress too.  I know he loves his bike.

I have definitely been out riding!  For proof, check out the latest videos on my YouTube channel here: cyclingfun2 - YouTube. Yes, I know I need to do another mtb ride.  I've been into road climbing lately and enjoying my increased flat ground speed. I do need to mtb more though. The strength training you get on those climbs is even better than road climbs. I will try to do a mtb ride this weekend.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

What would you think about renting a tandem and chauffering him to Folsom Lake?


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> What would you think about renting a tandem and chauffering him to Folsom Lake?


As long as his knee can handle it, I think that's a great idea! :thumbsup:

It would also be good strength training


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

You are just sick, I mean, STRONG enough to enjoy that.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> You are just sick, I mean, STRONG enough to enjoy that.


Hehehe, I know!  It will really be fun if we rent the side-by-side recumbent tandem trike. I rented that bike a few times to take a disabled friend out on the American River Parkway bike trail (paved trail). He cannot walk or use his fingers, but he loves riding on that tandem.

When I saw my neighbor to give him the camera, I mentioned tandem riding. He said he would love that, so hopefully we'll be taking a ride soon. Thank you very much for suggesting this.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Well, I hadn't heard from my neighbor in several months until I came home last night and found a typewritten note on my door. It said "Because of my L knee giving out I can't do more than 'putter around to parks and the river". To top it off, it also mentioned that someone stole the Vivitar DVR480 camera and Xceon Acouztic mp3 player/LED bike headlight from his handlebars. He wants me to get another radio for him. No mention of the camera.
> 
> I don't use my Vivitar camera so I'm going to give it to him. I had mentioned to him when he first got those items that he should remove them from the bike when locking it up, but as mentioned earlier in this thread, he suffers from dementia. He also grew up in a time and place where people respected each other much more and didn't steal nearly as much as they do today.
> 
> Unfortunately, the knee problem will probably prevent him from being able to reach his goal of riding his bike to Folsom Lake.


I wondered how your friend was progressing. I hadn't heard any updates for so long. So sad to hear how people treat people. We're all humans and all Americans here in the U.S. It's sick that we would have so much disrespect for others.

That idea of a tandem is awesome. I wish I could be there to ride a few miles with you guys as well.

Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Thank you very much for suggesting this.


No, thank YOU for being the kind of person I should be.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

gmats said:


> So sad to hear how people treat people. We're all humans and all Americans here in the U.S. It's sick that we would have so much disrespect for others.


Regarding the pond scum who steal things off people's bikes, they have to be the most clueless people ever! They steal stuff that is useless without the attachments or cords that go with them. The mp3 player uses a proprietary cord for charging the non-removable built-in battery and adding/removing music files. Without that cord it will be a paperweight.

When I gave my neighbor the camera and mentioned the tandem ride, he told me that he's had lights stolen off his bike several times too. He decided not to replace the mp3 player with the same model. He bought a small portable AM/FM/SW radio instead, which fits nicely inside his handebar bag. Again I gently reminded him to please remove that and all lights and other valuables when locking his bike.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

To the OP, you should be proud of yourself doing the right thing. You are a good person. I am equally proud of your neighbor for his continued efforts. You either lay down and die or keep on fighting. I hope to still be fighting at his age. The world would be a better place if there were more people like both of you.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice work OP..:thumbsup:


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Once again I hadn't heard from my neighbor since my June 24 post here. I saw him this morning. He was coming home from a bike ride, and I told him I still wanted to go on rides with him.

He said that he couldn't let me do all the work riding up hills. I'm assuming he was talking about riding the rental tandem trike that was mentioned in previous posts. He brought up a situation at the place where he does volunteer work. A woman was struggling to move or set up a heavy table, and he couldn't let her do all the work by herself, so he offered to help. She didn't say anything in response to his offer.

I reassured him that I wasn't worried about doing more work pedaling, and that I enjoyed his company. He mentioned that he knows I like to ride fast. Once again I told him that I do that on my own time and I don't need to ride fast all the time.

He said he would call me this week. I hope he does.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I reassured him that I wasn't worried about doing more work pedaling, and that I enjoyed his company. He mentioned that he knows I like to ride fast. Once again I told him that I do that on my own time and I don't need to ride fast all the time.
> 
> He said he would call me this week. I hope he does.


Kudos to you. Yes, I too have my times to ride fast and ride with friends. All good times, I hope he does as well. Aloha!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## ymduhh (Aug 30, 2008)

wow, went through this entire thread. Nothing but kindness and moving, I am with the others please keep this updated...I am hooked


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

ymduhh said:


> wow, went through this entire thread. Nothing but kindness and moving, I am with the others please keep this updated...I am hooked


Agreed. Not a single troll post to be seen. This might be the most moving thread I've ever read anywhere on the internet.

Keep up the awesome work, OP and keep us all posted when he makes it. :thumbsup:


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Last week I found a typewritten note on my door from my neighbor. In it he mentioned that he was hesitant because he has only ridden to nearby stores since his attempt to ride to Folsom Lake.

He also said that both of his knees and one shoulder are bad, and that three weeks ago he fell and ended up in the ER, where they told him that "I sprang my neck and had a curvature of the spine". He said that he occasionally has to take pain meds and that sometimes his neck and back hurt so much that he can't move his neck.

He still volunteers at a nearby senior center, and he said that he has one day free a week.

I tried to call him back and got a disconnected number recording, which got me concerned so I did a knock-and-talk. Luckily all that happened was he changed his phone number when he got phone service through the cable company instead of AT&T.

I reassured him that if he wanted to ride with me we would only go the speed and distance that he wants to go, no further. I told him to let me know if he wants to ride.

At this point I'm wondering if a recumbent trike with good mirrors might be a good idea for him, considering his injuries. Maybe even an electric assist so he can use the motor when he gets tired, then pedal when he feels good again.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Last week I found a typewritten note on my door from my neighbor. In it he mentioned that he was hesitant because he has only ridden to nearby stores since his attempt to ride to Folsom Lake.
> 
> He also said that both of his knees and one shoulder are bad, and that three weeks ago he fell and ended up in the ER, where they told him that "I sprang my neck and had a curvature of the spine". He said that he occasionally has to take pain meds and that sometimes his neck and back hurt so much that he can't move his neck.
> 
> ...


Aloha, again thanks for the update.

Regarding the disconnected phone. Phew, thank goodness that the situation turned out to be a no biggie.

Regarding the trike or the electric assist. I say excellent ideas, we aren't all Tour De France winners but certainly can enjoy riding no matter the caliber. I applaud you for all that you're doing, please, once again, let him know some guy from Hawaii is cheering him on.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw my neighbor earlier today. When I asked him how he was doing, he said "I'll find out tomorrow". He said he had an MRI and he was going to start physical therapy for balance problems and his knees.

I get the impression he is determined to stick with his regular bicycle instead of getting a three-wheeler. He said he felt bad because he couldn't do the ride he said he wanted to do with me months ago. I reassured him that it was all good and I would never hold that against him, or anyone else for that matter. Poor guy felt bad about it all this time!  I wish he would have contacted me a long time ago so I could have set his mind at ease.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow that is such a great and uplifting thread. Thanks for sharing and keeping us posted!


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Some posters have asked how my neighbor is doing. He is still riding. His Trek was stolen recently. He was sitting inside a local coffee shop. The bike was right outside the window. Some guy jumped on and rode off before my neighbor could react. He replaced the Trek with a Cannondale. I haven't seen the bike yet.

Bike thieves continue to disgust me more and more!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha Freight,

Thanks so much for the update. Hearing of such set backs caused by un-thinking/unfeeling dumb a$$ people pulls at heart. I hope things start turning to the better for him. He's lucky you're around and am grateful he's got someone to keep company with. Much Aloha to you and your friend.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update.
It is good to know he is still riding, and bad to hear he had to replace a bike because some jerk has stolen it.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw my neighbor a few days ago. He was riding his new bike, a Cannondale Quick Six. This bike looks even better than the Trek hybrid that was stolen (7100 or 7200). I told him to keep this one locked at all times, even when it's just outside the door of the local coffee shop.

I was on my bike when I saw him so I paced him for a few blocks. I think he may be a mph or more faster on this bike, but I'm not positive as it's been quite a while since I rode with him.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I saw my neighbor a few days ago. He was riding his new bike, a Cannondale Quick Six. This bike looks even better than the Trek hybrid that was stolen (7100 or 7200). I told him to keep this one locked at all times, even when it's just outside the door of the local coffee shop.
> 
> I was on my bike when I saw him so I paced him for a few blocks. I think he may be a mph or more faster on this bike, but I'm not positive as it's been quite a while since I rode with him.


Thanks Freight for the update. That's so great to hear.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Just came across this thread. Major kudos to you for assisting your neighbour and accompanying on his rides. I work in agency that serves seniors and adults with disabilities and reading your post warms my heart. At 30 now, but I do wish I have the strength to pick up the bike and ride when I get to your neighbour's age.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Great story freighty, love your work girl, wouldnt expect anything less from you, hope your well and 2014 is a great year for you my friend, cheers


----------



## dfwscotty (Feb 24, 2014)

Good on ya girl! Been lurking here for past couple weeks, browsing through the forum when I came across this one. Inspirational.

Are you his angel or is he yours?


----------



## AbbyDaisy (Aug 22, 2013)

It seems that your neighbor is full of passion for life. His story will inspire us to do the think we like no matter how difficult is it.


----------

